# 144Hz monitor fps



## Paladone (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I just had a quick question; if I have a 144Hz monitor, will I be able to see any difference between say 200 and 400 fps?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2015)

No.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 28, 2015)

I dont see any difference in significantly higher resolutions.

I do however hear significant coil wine with frames over 150. Lego games(I have kids ) do this all the time and I have to enable VSync because its annoying.


----------



## McSteel (Dec 28, 2015)

There's no way to see any difference as the monitor can only display up to 144 FPS. Besides, even your eye-brain system would have some trouble telling 200 FPS apart from 400 FPS, even if you had a monitor that could display images that fast.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I had just watched this video 







 which suggests that you can actually tell the difference between say 200 and 500 fps on a 60Hz monitor. I'm not sure if what he's saying is correct though, what do you think?


----------



## qubit (Dec 31, 2015)

Paladone said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I had just watched this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video is perfectly correct, you _can_ feel the difference and is something I've experienced myself. For the very lowest input lag, have the PC freewheeling (no vsync) with a very high framerate and on a 144Hz (165Hz for the latest models) monitor. Yes, you'll even notice the difference on a 60Hz monitor, although much of the benefit will be lost. Note you'll never get perfectly smooth animation if vsync is off though, but it's a price worth paying if you want the fastest reaction times.

This is because the PC is still reacting much faster to your mouse and keyboard inputs, which is noticeable even if the picture is only ever updated at 60Hz. I feel the video is being quite honest about his experience by saying he doesn't exactly know why this is, but that it's his experience.

You'll notice the difference most obviously on a fast twitch shooter like he's playing in the video.

It's interesting how he claimed that adaptive sync actually adds latency (input lag) at very high frame rates and it wouldn't surprise me if it's true as there is a very small amount of processing time associate with this technology. I've never used this though so can't speak from experience.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 31, 2015)

The game input lag will be a tiny bit less, which matters to twitch game players, but the on-screen won't be any different, except for the finer movement control frame to frame.


----------



## McSteel (Dec 31, 2015)

qubit said:


> It's interesting how he claimed that adaptive sync actually adds latency (input lag) at very high frame rates and it wouldn't surprise me if it's true as there is a very small amount of processing time associate with this technology. I've never used this though so can't speak from experience.



Makes sense, as constant/consistent latency is easy to get used to, but variable latency (the whole point of adaptive v-sync) is always noticeable as it's not something your brain can adjust to count on. There was an interesting experiment a little while back where people were asked to use a PC whose mouse had a lag of half a second between actuation (button press) and action. When the lag is removed after 10 minutes of use, the participants reported that the mouse was predicting their action, because their actions had immediate effect, whereas their brain expected a lag of 500 ms. This made it look like the mouse reacted half a second before any action was even taken


----------



## qubit (Dec 31, 2015)

McSteel said:


> Makes sense, as constant/consistent latency is easy to get used to, but variable latency (the whole point of adaptive v-sync) is always noticeable as it's not something your brain can adjust to count on. There was an interesting experiment a little while back where people were asked to use a PC whose mouse had a lag of half a second between actuation (button press) and action. When the lag is removed after 10 minutes of use, the participants reported that the mouse was predicting their action, because their actions had immediate effect, whereas their brain expected a lag of 500 ms. This made it look like the mouse reacted half a second before any action was even taken


Yeah, that's a good point. When upgrading my PC to a significantly faster one in the past, I've joked about how things happen before I've even clicked the mouse. After a while the effect of course wears off.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 1, 2016)

I personally always shut off vsync, but I can see where if I left it on and it would lock in at 60fps+ it would be more fluid


----------

